# X800 GTO2 & ATi Tool Crash



## Blackstar_solar (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi,

I've got the limited edition X800 GTO2, but I have unlocked it to 16 pipelines.  I've run the find max mem perfectly and it tops out at 621MHz, but when I run the find max gpu clock, after about 15 minutes when it gets to around ~530MHz,  my computer just crashes, black screen and has to be reset.  Although ATi Tool informs me that maybe it was clocked too high, I didn't think the automatic find max tests allowed this to happen?  That artifacts were seen first and teh clock speed lowered?  I'm currently running my card at 520/590 but would love to get it upto 540/590 so it's running @ X850 XT PE speeds.

Can anyone help me with this ATi tool crashing problem?

THanks in advance all!


----------



## Antikristuseke (Nov 30, 2005)

My compy crashes before there are any artifacts found with atitool (got an asus x850xt) but the reason to that is that my psu is not powerful enough to give the graphics and cpu the power they need to function, maybe youv got the same problem


----------



## Blackstar_solar (Nov 30, 2005)

hmm...if that's teh case having just brought a new 480W PSU I don't think I'll bother upgrading it again!!

The card overclocks to 520/590 so i'm happy with that anyway.

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 2, 2005)

I dont think your psu is the bottleneck then, but tat realy depends on your other hardware *shrugs* Myself im stuck with a 400w codegen for now.


----------

